# Lohnt sich jetzt noch ein HDRO-Start, um...



## -Thunderblade- (21. Juli 2008)

...noch den gesamten content vor dem Addon genießen zu können?


Vor einigen Monaten habe ich meiner WoW-Zeit ein Ende gesetzt und bekomme nun langsam wieder Lust auf ein neues MMO.
Entweder AoC (was hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen zurecht gepatcht wird) oder aber HDRO.

Nun wurde ja schon das erste Addon angekündigt, was uns nach Moria führt. Ist die Frage, ob ich noch rechtzeitig bis zum release das gesamte Hauptspiel genießen könnte, denn es wurden ja zahlreiche "Bücher" voller Inhalt herausgebracht (schafft man das überhaupt noch alles?) und ich würde gern -anders als bei WoW- auch die alten Instanzen in Ihrer Gänze genießen. Nicht dass dann alle nach Moria stürmen und man allein vor "den Original-Instanzen" steht und keine Mitspieler mehr findet.

Die Gold-Edition von HDRO ist ja schon recht verlockend; also lohnt sich noch ein Kauf für Leute, die ALLES sehen möchten?


Ich muss jetzt zur lieben Arbeit und freue mich auf heute Abend und zahlreiche Antworten. Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## simoni (21. Juli 2008)

Wenn du pro Tag nicht 5 Stunden vor dem Tänzelnden Pony in Bree RP betreibst solltest du das gut schaffen. Moria soll ja soweit ich weiß erst im Herbst erscheinen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (21. Juli 2008)

Da die HDRO-Gemeinde nicht so Itemgeil ist und nur in die neuesten Instanzen wegen dem Loot stürmt solltest du auch nach Moria immer genug Leute finden. Ich spiele es seit 45 Tagen und hatte bisher nie Probleme.

Goldedition lohnt sich schon alleine wegen dem Pferd.


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Ach ich geh davon aus das des ding vielleicht november dezember erscheint wen de gemütlich dahin levelst jeden tag 1-2 stunden dann siehste schon noch alles is ja nich so das de dich mit 50 noch ewig equipen musst des is kein problem


----------



## Wagdy (21. Juli 2008)

Du wirst garantiert alles erleben, auch mit RP und geniessen.
Es wird immer Leute geben, die mit Dir mitkommen...Iss zumindest auf meinem Server so.


----------



## Egooz (21. Juli 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Da die HDRO-Gemeinde nicht so Itemgeil ist und nur in die neuesten Instanzen wegen dem Loot stürmt solltest du auch nach Moria immer genug Leute finden.



Es ist zwar nicht so extrem wie in WoW, dennoch wird hauptsächlich die Instanz mit dem attraktivsten Loot gespielt. In den 6er Instanzen winken überall schöne rare Items (auch wenn die meisten nur auf dem Papier existieren *hust Berghelm*), aber an Helegrod sieht man u.a. den kaum vorhandenen Wiederspielwert nur der Instanz halber.

Mit Buch 14 kommt auch ein neues System ins Spiel womit vor allem die 50er die schon lange alles durch haben (wovon es sehr sehr viele gibt) für Low-Lvl Quests etc belohnt werden. Das ist einerseits dafür gedacht Neueinsteigern den Einstieg zu erleichtern und das Twinken zu fördern.

Wenn du dich etwas ranhälst dürftest du das Spiel schon komplett erkunden können. Mit MoM werden auch neue Klassen implementiert die ja ebenfalls wieder alles von vorn machen müssen und wenn das Addon gelingt kommen auch wieder neue Spieler dazu.

Wird schon werden, wenn du wirklich Bock auf Lotro hast spiel es einfach. Gerade jetzt zur Ferienzeit sind die Server nochmals voller geworden und es geistern in allen Levelbereichen genügend Leute herum.


----------



## Wizárdius (21. Juli 2008)

Mach dir mal keine Sorgen dass du den ganzen Content nicht zu Gesicht bekommst. Mir kommt es so vor als hätten gerade in letzter Zeit viele nochmal mit HdRO angefangen. Zumindest in meiner Sippe sind wieder viele "Neulinge" dazu gekommen. 
Also wenn du HdRO spielen willst, ist jetz der richtige Zeitpunkt dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (21. Juli 2008)

Ich denke auch wenn Moria schon draussen ist kann man noch den gesamten Content genießen.
Ich habe grade neu angefangen, weil ich den Server gewechselt habe und überall um mich herum wuseln andere Neulinge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Parat (21. Juli 2008)

Aye, das Problem wirds nicht geben. gerade die Anfangsgebiete sind gut bespielt. Wenn überhaupt, dann existierend ie Löcher dazwischen, also zwischen Anfängergebieten und Highlvl-Gebieten.


----------



## Styr74 (21. Juli 2008)

Jup kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen. Denke das Du es noch gut bis MoM
schaffen solltest. Und wenn nicht wäre es auch nicht schlimm, dann "hinkst" Du halt nen paar LvL hinterher.
Ich hatte bis jetzt in jedem LvL genügend Leute für Grp. gefunden.

Da Du auch mit AoC liebäugelst, würde ich Dir jedoch raten vorher HDRO anzugucken, ich denke
das spart dir ne Menge frust. HDRO läuft stabil, sieht nicht schlechter aus und hat einen tollen Support
und eine noch bessere Comunity.
Man spielt halt wirklich miteinander, und das Gefährten feeling wurde wirklich gut ins Spiel gebracht.


----------



## -Thunderblade- (21. Juli 2008)

So, bin eben erst nach Hause gekommen aber vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!

Wenn die ingame-community auch so gut ist wie hier im HDRO-Forum, dann mache ich mir überhaupt keine Gedanken was die Spielerschaft anbelangt.
Hatte mir bloß Sorgen bezüglich des contents gemacht, da ich früher oft in der Scherbenwelt stand und von Onyxia & Co. träumte und es keine Möglichkeit mehr gab, ernsthaft diese alten Sachen erleben zu dürfen. Es beschlich mich ständig das Gefühl etwas verpasst zu haben und MMOs spiele ich am liebsten ganz oder gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also nochmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und warscheinlich hoppel ich die Woche erst zum nächsten Elektromarkt und anschließend mit Euch durch Mittelerde.

Auf bald!


----------



## Gromthar (22. Juli 2008)

Ich denke, dies wird bei HdRO auch nicht allzu viel anders aussehen. Mit MoM sind neue Raidinstanzen angekündigt, es wird neue Gebiete, Quests, Bücher, erweiterte Berufe, usw, geben. Ob allzu viele Leute dann immernoch in die Spalte (12er Raidini) gehen wollen kann ich mir kaum vorstellen - höchstens der Nostalgie wegen.

Alldings, finde ich, lohnt sich HdRO allemal. Insbesondere für die gemütlichen Spieler, die nicht ständig tolle Items und die Xte Raidinstanz brauchen um Spaß zu haben, ist HdRO genau das Richtige. Wem WoW zu zeitintensiv mit zu schnellem Verschleiß ist, der wird sich hier wohl fühlen.


----------



## Der Bastian (22. Juli 2008)

klar lohnt sich noch der anfang! mach dir keinen stress, ich bin mir sicher, du wirst auch noch nach dem addon genügend spieler finden, die sich auch noch im alten content aufhalten (meiner einer inklusive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). hdro wird dir auch spass machen, auch wenn du nicht bis zum addon dein maxlevel geschafft hast. ich bin momentan lvl 25, bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich es schaffe, aber (!) hdro ist nicht gleich wow. das wirst du schnell merken. deswegen bleib locker, fang an und geniesse (!) dieses geniale spiel!


----------



## HellBlade07 (22. Juli 2008)

es lohnt sich nach wie vor (um mich mal den vorredner anzuschließen)...wie schon gesagt, da mit B14 ja ein neues Belohnungssystem eingeführt wird, wenn anderen bei der epische Geschichte geholfen wird...damit wirst du definitiv immer leute finden die dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und was die instanzen angeht wird es sicherlich auch keinen mangel geben, wenn das add-on draußen ist. Die Spalte lohnt sich schon allein wegen dem Kampf gegen den Balrog, CD und UG wird sich auch immer jemand finden der mitgeht wegen der Klassenquests und auch so wird sich sicherlich immer jemand finden, da ja auch oft trophäen gedropt werden die man sich dann ins haus hängen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur mal um die itemjäger anzusprechen...
wenn du eher die geschichte erleben willst kann es dir im grunde eh egal sein, ob du bis zum addon 50 bist oder nicht...wenn du es drauf anlegst kansnt du ewig in mittelerde verbringen da die geschichten, die erzählt werden, einfach mal klasse sind. ein absolutes highlight sind da die ganzen quests im auennland...wenn man sich wirklich die zeit nimmt und sich mit den geschichten auseinandersetzt wird man sehr viel spaß haben und auch sehr viel lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Thunderblade- (22. Juli 2008)

Okay, okay, jetzt habt ihr mich ja soweit!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich halte hier die Anniversary Edition in Händen (ganz schön schwer) und kann's kaum erwarten. Mir schwebt ein Waffenmeister vor und ich denke, dass ich diese Nacht durchmachen werde. *Vorfreu*

Während der Installation zerbrech' ich mir noch fix den Kopf über die Server-Frage und dann gehts los - bis gleich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Feedback folgt...


----------



## Saytan (22. Juli 2008)

Die selbe Version wollt ich mir heute auch holen.Nur leider nicht genug Geld dabei gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja diese Woche hol ich mir auch dieses Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (22. Juli 2008)

-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> Okay, okay, jetzt habt ihr mich ja soweit!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich kann dir Belegaer empfehlen wenn du RP magst


----------



## -Thunderblade- (22. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Die selbe Version wollt ich mir heute auch holen.Nur leider nicht genug Geld dabei gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr schön verpackt die Edition aber Du brauchst Bärenkräfte, um die STeelBox aus dem Pappschuber zu ziehen. Jetzt ist sie zwar draußen aber dafür tun mir alle Finger weh. ^^





Gocu schrieb:


> also ich kann dir Belegaer empfehlen wenn du RP magst



Ja, denke ich nehm auf jeden Fall einen RP-Server, weil ich denke dass da weniger MasterBlaster etc. rumlaufen. Aber die PvE-/PvP-Frage stellt sich ja auch bei HDRO oder?


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Ne stellt sich nich nur pve pvp is in nem gesonderten gebiet. rp server gibts nur beleagar aber diese masterblaster rennen auf normalen servern auch nich rum die community is anders des wirst schnell merken im positiven sinne^^ wie gesagt morthond meldet euch bei mir falls ihr dort seit ich helf gern


----------



## Vetaro (22. Juli 2008)

-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> Sehr schön verpackt die Edition aber Du brauchst Bärenkräfte, um die STeelBox aus dem Pappschuber zu ziehen. Jetzt ist sie zwar draußen aber dafür tun mir alle Finger weh. ^^
> 
> 
> Ja, denke ich nehm auf jeden Fall einen RP-Server, weil ich denke dass da weniger MasterBlaster etc. rumlaufen. Aber die PvE-/PvP-Frage stellt sich ja auch bei HDRO oder?



Nein, die stellt sich nicht. Gibt keine PvPserver, weil es kein ungezügeltes PvP gibt.
Auf allen Servern gelten die Regeln, die bei WoW aufm RP-Realm galten. Leute mit unpassenden Namen überleben auf allen Servern kaum Stufe fünf.
Wenn es dir nur um die Atmosphäre geht, geh bitte nicht auf Belegaer, den RPserver. Alle anderen sind gleichgut.


----------



## Gocu (22. Juli 2008)

-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> Ja, denke ich nehm auf jeden Fall einen RP-Server, weil ich denke dass da weniger MasterBlaster etc. rumlaufen. Aber die PvE-/PvP-Frage stellt sich ja auch bei HDRO oder?



Es gibt eine Art PvP aber nur PvE Server, außerdem werden auf allen Servern bisschen RP gemacht. Belegaer ist aber der einzige deutsche RP-Server und wenn du willst kann ich dir auch beim questen oder so helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. Juli 2008)

-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> Sehr schön verpackt die Edition aber Du brauchst Bärenkräfte, um die STeelBox aus dem Pappschuber zu ziehen. Jetzt ist sie zwar draußen aber dafür tun mir alle Finger weh. ^^




Ist da ein Pony oder irgendwas extra drin?^^

Das öffnen sollte mein geringstes Problem sein,kraft hab ich genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du wilslt könnten wir beide gemeinsam anfangen.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ist da ein Pony oder irgendwas extra drin?^^
> 
> Das öffnen sollte mein geringstes Problem sein,kraft hab ich genug
> 
> ...



Er hat gesagt, er will heute nacht anfangen. Wenn du dich beeilst und das Spiel noch schnell kaufst...


----------



## -Thunderblade- (22. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ist da ein Pony oder irgendwas extra drin?^^
> 
> Das öffnen sollte mein geringstes Problem sein,kraft hab ich genug
> 
> ...



Naja mit purer Kraft hätt ich's auch ratz-batz aufgekriegt aber ich wollt die Papphülle nicht zerreißen. ^^

Also neben Spiel-DVD und Handbuch lag bei mir:

- Aktivierungscode

- 4 Gold-Edition-Gegenstände (Bree-Pferd oder -Pony, Hufeisen des Schicksals, Kerze der Hoffnung & Fußmatte)

- Code für 7-Tage-trial


----------



## Gocu (22. Juli 2008)

-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> Naja mit purer Kraft hätt ich's auch ratz-batz aufgekriegt aber ich wollt die Papphülle nicht zerreißen. ^^
> 
> Also neben Spiel-DVD und Handbuch lag bei mir:
> 
> ...



ja das ist einfach eine Gold-Edition nur mit Buch 13 statt mit Buch 10 drauf


----------



## Malarki@buffed (22. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Er hat gesagt, er will heute nacht anfangen. Wenn du dich beeilst und das Spiel noch schnell kaufst...



Er braucht es garnicht sofort kaufen, einfach den Trial key holen und später auf Vollversion updaten.


----------



## hdro player (22. Juli 2008)

Maria 4ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

hdro schrieb:


> Maria 4ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich blick den jetz so gar nich
und noch ne empfehlung der trial hält ne woche wäre eine woche weniger die ihr bezahlen müsst so erwähnt^^


----------



## Saytan (23. Juli 2008)

Hab mir jetz ein account gemacht,son trial account gestern gemacht.Heisst das wenn ich heute nachmittag hole hab ich 52 spieltage?Kann ich den erst grad gemachten benutzen?


----------



## Kobold (23. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und noch ne empfehlung der trial hält ne woche wäre eine woche weniger die ihr bezahlen müsst so erwähnt^^



Ja, eine Woche ohne Handeln und flüstern. Und was sonst noch für Einschränkungen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Trial-Key ist wirklich nur um das Spiel mal anzutesten. Lediglich die Option später seinen Charakter mit einem Voll-Key freischalten zu können, ist ein Vorteil, ohne nochmal ganz von Vorne beginnen zu müssen.

Btw: Tastaturen mit funktioniernder Shifttaste, sowie Satzzeichen sind nicht teuer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharymir (23. Juli 2008)

-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> ...noch den gesamten content vor dem Addon genießen zu können?
> 
> 
> Vor einigen Monaten habe ich meiner WoW-Zeit ein Ende gesetzt und bekomme nun langsam wieder Lust auf ein neues MMO.
> ...





Also ich spiele seit dem 26.06.08 und hab absolut Null Probleme Leute zum questen und für Gruppen zu finden.Hier geht alles etwas ruhiger zu finde ich....man ist nicht so unter ständigem "Druck" wie bei WoW.

Es lohnt sich definitiv noch einzusteigen.





Mfg


----------



## Der Bastian (23. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Art PvP aber nur PvE Server, außerdem werden auf allen Servern bisschen RP gemacht. Belegaer ist aber der einzige deutsche RP-Server und wenn du willst kann ich dir auch beim questen oder so helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das angebot nehme ich auch gerne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, vielleicht sieht man sich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evereve (24. Juli 2008)

Hey Thunderblade, 

ich habe vor einigen Wochen ebenfalls mit wow aufgehört. Habe mir zuerst AOC als Alternative zugelegt und gucke mir jetzt auch LOTRO an. 
Muss dir sagen, wenn du AOC spielen willst, brauchst du Nerven wie Drahtseile. Das Spiel buggt noch ganz ganz derb, erst gestern haben sie mit einem Patch wieder was zerschossen wodurch viele Spieler immense Probleme mit DC haben. Es gibt Questlöcher, massig verbuggte und nicht abschließbare Quests, kaum Endcontent, Unausgeglichenheiten in der PVP Balance (groß angekündigter PVP Contentpatch wird seit Wochen verschoben), es fehlen angekündigte Tools die mit Release schon da sein sollten usw. 
Wenn du stressrobust bist ist es zwar trotzdem spielbar, aber wenn du eher gemütlich in einem fertigen Spiel questen und leveln willst, kann ich dir LOTRO ans Herz legen.


----------



## Grashrak (24. Juli 2008)

hello community,
ich habe eine frage zu den 4 items aus der goldedition.

wenn ich mir jetzt diese anniversity edition kaufe (24,90 bei uns), kann ich die 4 gegenstände wie pony usw einfach zu meinem bestehenden account hinzufügen?

weil die vollversion schenk ich nachher meiner freundin, die braucht ja den schnickschnack rundherum nicht.

glg,
andy


----------



## Martok (24. Juli 2008)

mein spalten-raid hat so gar letztens noch mal thorog gelegt, damit man auch mal wieder in helegrod war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also die community in hdro is um das x-fache weniger item-geil als die wow fraktion, wo man noch net mal mit full S1 nen kara raid findet weil man ja total unterequipt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elemende (24. Juli 2008)

Grashrak schrieb:


> hello community,
> ich habe eine frage zu den 4 items aus der goldedition.
> 
> wenn ich mir jetzt diese anniversity edition kaufe (24,90 bei uns), kann ich die 4 gegenstände wie pony usw einfach zu meinem bestehenden account hinzufügen?
> ...




Ja, auf deiner Accountseite steht unter dem Punkt Aktionen ganz unten "Geben sie den Code für das Bonus Item ein". Draufklicken -> Eingeben -> auf allen Charakteren mit Level 25 reiten.


----------



## -Thunderblade- (24. Juli 2008)

Also nach einigen nächtlichen Stunden mit meinem Waffenmeister, kann ich jetzt bestätigen, dass HDRO ein sehr schönes Spielchen ist - nicht nur grafisch!
Und obwohl es mir schwerfällt; ich denke jetzt sogar darüber nach, meinen Char zu löschen und direkt einen Neuen zu beginnen, nur um diesen Überlebenstitel bis Stufe 10 noch einsacken zu können - das sagt schon einiges über die Motivation.

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich direkt das schöne Geschlecht dafür auswählen sollte, also zB eine Menschen Frau. Fragt sich bloß, ob die hochstufigen schicken Rüstungssets an ihr genauso gut rüberkommen wie bei den Männern oder ob sie eher schlichter ausfallen? Außerdem interessiert mich, wie ist die ungefähre Zusammensetzung von männlichen und weiblichen Avataren in Mittelerde in Prozenten ausfällt? Ist man da mit einem Mädel eher Exot oder gild auch hier: *M*any *M*en *O*nline *R*ole*p*laying *G*irls ? ^^

Noch eine kleine Fräge zu den Berufen: Lohnt sich beispielsweise Rüstungsschmied was das Aussehen und die Eigenschaften der "HighEnd"-Rüstungen angeht (gibt es da überhaupt eklusive Bound on Pickup-Items?) oder erbeutet man bessere in den hochstufigen Instanzen?


----------



## Egooz (24. Juli 2008)

-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> direkt einen Neuen zu beginnen, nur um diesen Überlebenstitel bis Stufe 10 noch einsacken zu können - das sagt schon einiges über die Motivation.


Den letzten Titel gibts ab Level 20 glaub ich...mein RP Twink ist vor kurzem 17 oder 18 geworden und hat de 3. Ü-Titel sein Eigen nennen dürfen.



-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich direkt das schöne Geschlecht dafür auswählen sollte, also zB eine Menschen Frau. Fragt sich bloß, ob die hochstufigen schicken Rüstungssets an ihr genauso gut rüberkommen wie bei den Männern oder ob sie eher schlichter ausfallen? Außerdem interessiert mich, wie ist die ungefähre Zusammensetzung von männlichen und weiblichen Avataren in Mittelerde in Prozenten ausfällt? Ist man da mit einem Mädel eher Exot oder gild auch hier: *M*any *M*en *O*nline *R*ole*p*laying *G*irls ?


Ja die Rüstungssets sehen auch an Frauen gut aus, selbige leider aber immernoch an Behinderungen im Rücken- und Steiß- und Kniebereich, von daher für mich ein NoGo. Es werden tatsächlich viele weibliche Charaktere von Frauen/ Mädels gespielt, aber Lotro ist keine Ausnahme...MMORPGs sind eine Männerdomände.



-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Fräge zu den Berufen: Lohnt sich beispielsweise Rüstungsschmied was das Aussehen und die Eigenschaften der "HighEnd"-Rüstungen angeht (gibt es da überhaupt eklusive Bound on Pickup-Items?) oder erbeutet man bessere in den hochstufigen Instanzen?


Noch gibt es keine BoP Items in den Berufen, ob sie mit MoM kommen kann noch nicht definitiv gesagt werden...es wurden aber Andeutungen bezüglich legendärer Craftitems gemacht, aber auch diese sollen im gewissen Craftstadium noch handelbar sein.
Also nicht wie in WoW wo sich der Beruf nur lohnt weil man 1-3 BoP Items brauchen kann.
Kannst dir im Moment auch alles per AH kaufen oder von den unzähligen Craftern herstellen lassen, bei manchen Rüstungsklassen und Schmuck sind die 47/ 48er Crits besser als Spalten-Equip, kostet aber oftmals auch ne Menge.


----------



## Otama (24. Juli 2008)

@Egooz

ja den letzten Titel gibt es ab 20


----------



## Gocu (24. Juli 2008)

Der schrieb:


> das angebot nehme ich auch gerne an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



find ich cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schreib mich einfach an wenn ich wieder spielen kann, so Sonntag/Montag


@-Thunderblade-

Ja Rüstungsschmied lohnt sich, da auch die Gelegenheitsspieler ohne viel Zeitaufwand an gute Sets kommen sollen, damit auch die den Content erleben. Also ganz anders als bei WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich Thunderblade nur anschließen,geiles Spiel,fand die ersten paar levels langweilig dan wurde es spannend.Ich les mir auch alle Questtexte durch^^
Hab mir einen Mensch Waffenmeister gemacht.
Ich spiel es auf der höchsten Grafikstufe und so macht das Spiel noch mehr spass.Die Flüsse usw.
Hoff ich mal das es mit den höheren Levels noch besser wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (24. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Thunderblade nur anschließen,geiles Spiel,fand die ersten paar levels langweilig dan wurde es spannend.Ich les mir auch alle Questtexte durch^^
> Hab mir einen Mensch Waffenmeister gemacht.
> Ich spiel es auf der höchsten Grafikstufe und so macht das Spiel noch mehr spass.Die Flüsse usw.
> Hoff ich mal das es mit den höheren Levels noch besser wird
> ...



wird es auch hab das schon öfter hinter mich gebracht und es macht immer wieder Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (24. Juli 2008)

aber sicher lohnt sich das noch HdrO anzufangen. Im Gegenteil, gerade hier lohnt es sich, weil Spiel und die Community, nicht wie man bei anderen MMO manchmal das Gefühl hat, nicht auf der Flucht sind. Hier ist wenig bis gar kein Zwang oder Druck dahinter. 
Du kannst auch noch anfangen wenn die Minen von Moria erscheinen, denn es wird bei HdrO nicht so sein wie z.B. bei WoW das die bisherige Welt nach dem Addon unwichtig geworden ist. Es ist nur eine Erweiterung der Spielmöglichkeiten. 
Die Bücher die Du ansprichst sind ebenfalls nur eine Content- und Welt Erweiterung und Du verpasst überhaupt nichts, wenn Du nicht als erster durch das Tor gehst. 
Überhaupt kannst Du das Spiel locker solo bis Level 50 spielen. Klar, einige Aufgaben und insbesondere die Instanzen sind ohne Gruppe nicht machbar, aber da finden sich immer Gleichgesinnte. Wenn Du soweit bist oder Willens bist einer festen Gemeinschaft beizutreten suchst Du Dir dann bei Zeiten eine Sippe und dann steht Dir auch der Gruppencontent offen. 
Ausrüstung und Waffen gibt es fast jeder Qualität in Instanzen ebenso wie draussen und durch crafting kannst Du meistens die Besten Sachen erstellen und die Rezepte werden immer mit erweitert und angepasst. Somit ist dafür gesorgt, daß niemand "zurück bleibt" oder das jemand den von Dir angesprochenen Anschluss nicht finden kann. Den gibt es wie gesagt so nicht, wie Du es vielleicht von anderen MMO her kennst. Alles locker und je nach Bedarf, oder um Dir deine Frage mit Deinen Worten zu beantworten: Du kannst fast alles auch später noch geniessen - da veraltert eigentlich nichts.

PVP-server gibt es speziell nicht, aber das wurde ja schon ausreichend erklärt. Belegaer ist der deutsche Rollenspielserver und hier bist Du natürlich herzlich willkommen. RP-Atmosphäre gibt es bei uns reichlich und jeder so wie er bereit ist sie zu spielen. Wenn Dir also nach einem langen ingame-Kampftag nach ein wenig Zerstreuung ist, schaust Du einfach auf ein Bierchen bei Gerstenmann Butterblume im tänzelnden Pony vorbei, hier ist eigentlich immer etwas los - entweder um aktiv mitzufeiern, oder einfach um nur zuzuhören was alles dort so geprochen und gespielt wird. Oder Du gehst einfach einem der vielen Musikanten zuhören, oder machst selbst was Musik. 

Überhaupt mahlen die Mühlen auf dem RP-Server ein wenig langsamer und durch das RP wird auch langsamer gelevelt usw. wie schon erwähnt, hier sind meistens Leute anzutreffen, die das Spiel geniessen möchten. Mit all seinen Facetten und da kommt es eben nicht so drauf an ob man als erster in einer Instanz war oder wie auch immer oder wann man die 50 erreicht hat. Ich spiele das Spiel jetzt seit über einem Jahr und habe vieles noch nicht gesehen. Mein Main ist gerade erst 50 geworden und die epische Buchquestreihe hab ich erst bis Buch 8 gemacht. Dafür hat mein Char bis dahin schon soviele unzählige Abenteuer erlebt, daß ich fast behaupten würde, daß das Spielerlebnis auf dem RP-Server vielleicht sogar ein wenig intensiver ist als anderswo - aber natürlich verbietet Dir auch keiner so schnell wie möglich hochzuleveln und alles schnell durchzuhauen oder nur Instanzen-content zu spielen oder evtl. nur Monsterspiel (PvP) zu machen. Jeder so wie er es möchte. Verpassen oder zu spät gibt es dabei wie gesagt nicht. Und Du findest immer schnell jemanden der ebenfalls die Quest oder Instanz machen möchte. Sogar ohne Sippe kannst Du hier spielen, obwohl Du natürlich auf eine schöne Gruppenerfahrung verzichten würdest, aber das kennst Du ja auch schon von anderen Spielen. Allerdings auch je nach Sippe im Spielumfang etwas intensiver, denn durch die RP-Möglichkeiten (Häuser, Sippenhäuser, Barbiere, Musik spielen usw.) gibt es hier auch viel Stoff für viel Erlebnis. Ist halt was Du und die Deinen daraus machen möchten.

Hoffe das konnte Dir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutulme (24. Juli 2008)

Und HdRO kann wirklich DX10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum den Berufen sei aber auch gesagt das man viel Zeit und Material investieren muss um es bis zum Großmeister zu schaffen der dann letztendlich die guten high end sachen her stellen kann, das sollte man vorher bedenken.


----------



## Saytan (24. Juli 2008)

Hab eben ne kurtze frage,gehört hier nicht rein aber ich frag malei wow gibts ja so ein "allgemein"-channel wenn man /1 macht.Gibt es sowas bei HDRO auch?Wenn ja kann mir mal einer shcnell die ganzen befehle hier hin schreiben?


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

oh gott alle
ähm
/sng is suchenachgruppe
/ooc out of charakter
/beratung is beratung^^ (der und der drüber zusammen wären so wow allgemein etwa^^)
/g is gruppe
/sc is sippenchat
/szc müsste schlachtzugschat sein (zu 80%^^) ähm
/regional is halt regional
naja meiner meinung nach unnötig viele mit ooc beratung regional nun gut


----------



## Blutulme (24. Juli 2008)

für Fragen wird der /Beratung Kanal genutzt für Gefährten suche der /SNG und für alles andere wird meist der /OOC missbraucht


----------



## -Thunderblade- (24. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Thunderblade nur anschließen,geiles Spiel,fand die ersten paar levels langweilig dan wurde es spannend.Ich les mir auch alle Questtexte durch^^
> Hab mir einen Mensch Waffenmeister gemacht.
> Ich spiel es auf der höchsten Grafikstufe und so macht das Spiel noch mehr spass.Die Flüsse usw.
> Hoff ich mal das es mit den höheren Levels noch besser wird
> ...




Tjoa was soll ich sagen; auch ich habe mich dabei ertappt, alle Questtexte von vorn bis hinten durchgelesen zu haben, anders als das bei WoW der Fall war. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass einem das Herr der Ringe-Szenario und seine Geschichte -auch durch die Bücher und Filme- derartig authentisch und komplex vorkommt, dass man sich darüber informieren und eintauchen will. Die Autoren von Blizzard können sich quasi jede Freiheit nehmen, um jederzeit verschiedenste Sachen einfach dazu zu erfinden aber bei der Lore um Mittelerde haben wir es mit einem soliden Werk zutun und man will sich mit dieser Welt einfach identifizieren.

Habe auch einen Waffenmeister der Menschen erstellt und auch ich genieße diese wunderschöne Grafik - von daher 100%ige Zustimmung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hätte mein eher zufällig geöffnetes Thema hier nicht derartig informatives, umfangreiches und herzliches feedback erhalten, würde ich jetzt wohl gar kein HDRO spielen...


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

highfive leute da ham ma 2 oder 3 weis nich hab den überblick verloren wer jetz alles hier in dem threat schrieb er hat angefangen was tolles gezeigt also wieder eine gute tat des tages vollbracht strike


----------



## Cyberflips (24. Juli 2008)

Jo, hat White recht, der OOC und der Beratungschannel sind sowas wie bei WoW der "allgemein". Wobei man dazu sagen sollte, daß der Beratungschannle ben für die Fragen zum Spiel da ist und der OOC eher für das Gespräch über die Fussballergebnisse. Allerdings wird hier (besonders jetzt auf Belegaer) schon darauf geachtet das auch in diesen beiden OOC-Channels ein wenig disziplinierter gepostet wird wie in WoW. So Kiddy oder Asi ausbrüche wie es in WoW die Regel ist, gibt es da nicht. Wenn jemand da ausklingt ist er meistens nach 10 min weg. Da kennen die GMs bei uns ja nix^^
Das macht aber die Community von sich aus schon, weil eben jeder daran interessiert ist, daß die gute Spielatmosphäre erhalten bleibt. Im Gegensatz dazu findest Du aber auch zu jeder Frage fast immer eine oder mehrere Antworten und helfen ob im chat oder ingame wird bei fast allen gross geschrieben. Tolle Community - jedenfalls bei uns auf Belegaer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

ach bei uns im ooc kommen schon mal ab und an so 20 minütige spam wellen (ich glaub ja des hängt auch vom mond ab aber pscht noch nix bewiesen aber wird schon noch) aber mein gott is wenigstens dann in der regela uch recht lustig und nich wie in wow irgendwelches sinnlose geflame (trotzdem wofür is jetz regional (glaub sogar 2 verschiedene) wen es beratung gibt naja)


----------



## Saytan (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mich für vanyar entschieden.Aber mal schauen,vielleicht müsst ihr mich bald auch in Belegaer aushalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutulme (24. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß noch einen Grund für HdRO....
HdRO ist zu 99.99% Goldspammer frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

War aber auch schon mal anders^^ aber mittlerweile nix mehr hast schon recht


----------



## Saytan (24. Juli 2008)

Bin level 9 und hab jetz soviele Quest,kp wo ich anfangen soll^^


----------



## monthy (24. Juli 2008)

Ich habe vor 3 Wochen angefangen und bin erst Lvl 22. Ich lasse mir allerdings Zeit und genieße die Umgebung oder farme einfach für meinen Beruf. Ich denke mal das du das locker schaffen kannst, vorallem, weil man schon eigentlich immer zu einer Gruppe für Instanzen kommt oder aber Gruppenquests. Schnupper rein und kauf dir die Platinum. Es lohnt sich.

Gruß


----------



## Gocu (24. Juli 2008)

nochmal zu den Channels


wenn du die Befehle nicht kennst, dann kannst du auch bei der "Texteingabe" im Chatfenster links eine Sprechblase anklicken und da alle Channels und Emotes aufrufen


----------



## Cyberflips (24. Juli 2008)

Dabei fällt mir hier an dieser Stelle mal wieder eines der grössten Mankos von HdrO auf, was andere Spiele besonders WoW speziell dagegen vorbildlich gelöst haben. Die Makroverwaltung. Das ist die unterentwickelste Funktion bei HdrO. Leider. Eh nur auf wenige Funktionen und vorwiegend Text und Emotesbefehle beschränkt kann man denen nicht mal ein Bild zuordenen, was nach 1 1/2 Jahren Betrieb schon ein schlechtes Bild abgibt. Anfänglich hab ich mal Gedacht die kleinen schwarzen hässlichen Quadrate würden mit einem nahen Patch verschwinden, aber auf diesem Sektor tut sich da wohl seit langem nichts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (24. Juli 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Dabei fällt mir hier an dieser Stelle mal wieder eines der grössten Mankos von HdrO auf, was andere Spiele besonders WoW speziell dagegen vorbildlich gelöst haben. Die Makroverwaltung. Das ist die unterentwickelste Funktion bei HdrO. Leider. Eh nur auf wenige Funktionen und vorwiegend Text und Emotesbefehle beschränkt kann man denen nicht mal ein Bild zuordenen, was nach 1 1/2 Jahren Betrieb schon ein schlechtes Bild abgibt. Anfänglich hab ich mal Gedacht die kleinen schwarzen hässlichen Quadrate würden mit einem nahen Patch verschwinden, aber auf diesem Sektor tut sich da wohl seit langem nichts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Als wäre das irgendwie Spielbeeinflussend ... Ich hab nach 8 Monaten LotRO noch nicht ein Makro erstellt. Wozu auch?


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal eins gemacht um zu schaun ob und wies geht aber wie gesagt völlig unnötig


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. Juli 2008)

Tihi, da gab's doch desöfteren vor dem Age of Conan Release im alten offiziellen Forum immer ein "wer mit Makros spielt ist nur unfähig" um den Kopf geklatscht... *in Erinnerungen schwelg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (26. Juli 2008)

Ich bin bei Gott kein powerleveler ... spiele nur jeden 2 tag eig. und nur nur 2-3 stunden ... und ... ab und zu stehe ich nur rum und tu nix ..^^ .. aber nach ner guten woche bin ich trotzdem schon fast level 30 ... also ... es ist leicht möglich innerhalb von einem monat 50 zu werden als absolut mega-anti-power-leveler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Saytan (26. Juli 2008)

Die ersten level waren dumm,jetz wo ich Bree usw bin machts mir spass,ich spiele auch nur ganz wenig und wenn dan nur so ne stunde bin ja meist draussen im sommer mit freundinnen und so,aber macht echt fun das spiel.Find am geilsten die Instanz quest,z.b das mit Amdir und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (26. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Die ersten level waren dumm,jetz wo ich Bree usw bin machts mir spass,ich spiele auch nur ganz wenig und wenn dan nur so ne stunde bin ja meist draussen im sommer mit freundinnen und so,aber macht echt fun das spiel.Find am geilsten die Instanz quest,z.b das mit Amdir und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das sind die sogenannten "Solo-Instanzen" später kommen aber noch richtige, die aber auch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juli 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> das sind die sogenannten "Solo-Instanzen" später kommen aber noch richtige, die aber auch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Aber unverhältnismäßig wenig im vergleich mit der Konkurrenz. Die allermeisten Instanzen sind wirklich kurze dinger (und wenn man nur 15 minuten zeit hat, geht man natürlich normalerweise auch nicht in ne instanz).   Damit meine ich übrigens nicht "Dungeons", die stehen auf nem anderen Blatt *g*


----------



## Saytan (27. Juli 2008)

Ich war mit meinen level 13,heute das erstemal in den Hügelgräbern.Die instanz war schön,kurtz und knackig^^
Bin jetzt mit Buch 1 fertig,Buch 2 Muss ich noch bei Gandalf anfangen,dafür muss ich noch paar levels aufsteigen um die annehmen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danius (27. Juli 2008)

Bradur tut mir fast leid dich enttäuschen zumüssen aber du scheinst nur in der Buchinstanz gewesen zusein und nicht im Grossen Hügelgrab, weil das Instanz das Grosse Hügelgrab dauert schon so seine zeit wenn man alle Q abklappern will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Juli 2008)

[klugshice] Buch 1, Kapitel 11 ist instanziert. [/klugshice]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (27. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ich war mit meinen level 13,heute das erstemal in den Hügelgräbern.Die instanz war schön,kurtz und knackig^^
> Bin jetzt mit Buch 1 fertig,Buch 2 Muss ich noch bei Gandalf anfangen,dafür muss ich noch paar levels aufsteigen um die annehmen zu können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und ich war gestern mit lvl 22 im großen Hügelgrab, 6 Mann zwischen lvl 21 und 31, und wir sind gescheitert, wie kannst da mit lvl 13 reingehen !?


----------



## Frandibar (27. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ich war mit meinen level 13,heute das erstemal in den Hügelgräbern.Die instanz war schön,kurtz und knackig^^
> Bin jetzt mit Buch 1 fertig,Buch 2 Muss ich noch bei Gandalf anfangen,dafür muss ich noch paar levels aufsteigen um die annehmen zu können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




achso, das war ja "nur" die Buchinstanz, hab ich überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (27. Juli 2008)

Ach es gibt auch noch eine "große" Instanz?Naja ich fand die Buchinstanz super !Naja mal sehen was so bei Buch 2 passiert.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juli 2008)

Die Endinstanz von Buch 2 ist eine meiner liebsten überhaupt. Da du ihn ohnehin direkt in den ersten Kapiteln triffst: In Buch 2 bekommst du es mit Radagast dem Braunen zu tun.


----------



## Crossbow (27. Juli 2008)

HdRO lohnt sich immer!


----------



## AntoniusPius (27. Juli 2008)

Bis du Buch 2 machen kanst brauchst du bestimmt noch so 8 Level.

Kapitel 11(Othrongoth) darf natürlich nicht mit der Anfang 20er Instanz Das große Hügelgrab verwechselt werden.

Die Buch Instanz wurde auch in letzter Zeit ziemlich stark generft.


----------



## Saytan (27. Juli 2008)

Radagast,sagt mir i-was,vom Buch einer der 5 oder 4 Zauberern ne?Geil muss ich mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber die Instanz und die ganzen Storrys machen einfach so fun,bei WoW hatt ich ab level 15 so kein bock mehr zu Questen.Hat irgendwie kein fun gemacht,aber durch die "eigenen instanzen" usw macht das spiel einfach nur hammer viel fun!!


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Radagast,sagt mir i-was,vom Buch einer der 5 oder 4 Zauberern ne?Geil muss ich mal sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ein guter Hinweis darauf, dass einer zauberer ist, ist wenn eine Farbbezeichnung hinter seinem namen steht (so wie ich das gemacht hab).


----------



## Olfmo (27. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ein guter Hinweis darauf, dass einer zauberer ist, ist wenn eine Farbbezeichnung hinter seinem namen steht (so wie ich das gemacht hab).




das ist jetzt n bissl offtopic...

werden denn in den büchern die anderen zauberer auch erwähnt? ist schon viele jahre her dass ich es gelesen habe und ich bin mir grade nicht mehr so sicher... falls ja, könnten da eventuelle ja auch noch welche in erscheinung treten, zumindest in kleinen nebenrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AntoniusPius (27. Juli 2008)

Olfmo schrieb:


> das ist jetzt n bissl offtopic...
> 
> werden denn in den büchern die anderen zauberer auch erwähnt? ist schon viele jahre her dass ich es gelesen habe und ich bin mir grade nicht mehr so sicher... falls ja, könnten da eventuelle ja auch noch welche in erscheinung treten, zumindest in kleinen nebenrollen
> 
> ...




Das weiß nur Turbine.
Also Saruman und Gandalf auf jeden Fall.
Irgendwo im Questtext werden bestimmt auch die Blauen Zauberer erwähnt. In erscheinung treten die wahrscheinlich erst in "Volume 6: Bedrohung im Osten" oder sowas, weil die ja bekanntlich dort verschütt gegangen sind.


----------



## Gocu (27. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ach es gibt auch noch eine "große" Instanz?Naja ich fand die Buchinstanz super !Naja mal sehen was so bei Buch 2 passiert.



ja aber wenn du das 1. mal reingehst ist es recht verwirrend wegen den ganzen Wegen die du gehen kannst


----------



## Talacos (27. Juli 2008)

Super Thread... thx Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt hab ich erst mal ne woche Urlaub und dann gibts noch einen HDRO-Spiler mehr auf dieser Welt. Bis dann in Mittelerde


----------



## Frandibar (27. Juli 2008)

Talacos schrieb:


> Super Thread... thx Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na dann, Willkommen in Mittelerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Urlaub würd ich auch mal brauchen...


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juli 2008)

Olfmo schrieb:


> das ist jetzt n bissl offtopic...
> 
> werden denn in den büchern die anderen zauberer auch erwähnt? ist schon viele jahre her dass ich es gelesen habe und ich bin mir grade nicht mehr so sicher... falls ja, könnten da eventuelle ja auch noch welche in erscheinung treten, zumindest in kleinen nebenrollen
> 
> ...




Gandalf erwähnt Radagast zu beginn, er hat dem Braunen einen auftrag gegeben und Radagast hat sich auch ungefähr in der Gegend aufgehalten. Ich weiß allerdings nicht mehr genau, ws es war. Jedenfalls scheint er auch in den Büchern ein verträumt erscheinender Kerl zu sein, der nicht allzuschwer zu überlisten wäre, wenn man es versuchte.

Das ist allerdings nur, was ich im gedächtnis habe.


----------



## Gocu (27. Juli 2008)

Talacos schrieb:


> Super Thread... thx Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann mal Willkommen in Mittelerde und viel Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. Juli 2008)

Radagast ist doch sogar Gandalfs "Vetter".... wenn man bei diesen Wesen wie sie die Zauberer sind von Familie sprechen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freak_Basti (27. Juli 2008)

also ich hab nun auch wieder angefangen und werd mir auf dem rp-server einen kleinen Zwergen Wächter hochleveln

Wobei es mich zurzeit mehr reizt mp vs. p zu machen, weils einfach lustig is als Schwarzpfeil ein paar Freie zu töten. Find der Modus macht fast mehr Spaß als das "richtige" Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (27. Juli 2008)

Freak_Basti schrieb:


> Wobei es mich zurzeit mehr reizt mp vs. p zu machen, weils einfach lustig is als Schwarzpfeil ein paar Freie zu töten. Find der Modus macht fast mehr Spaß als das "richtige" Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die einfachere und leichter über die Zunge gehende Abkürzung ist PvMP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (27. Juli 2008)

Freak_Basti schrieb:


> Wobei es mich zurzeit mehr reizt mp vs. p zu machen, weils einfach lustig is als Schwarzpfeil ein paar Freie zu töten. Find der Modus macht fast mehr Spaß als das "richtige" Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich denke das ist geschmackssache, sonst würde der modus garnicht funktionieren oder MMO(RPG)s würden so wi wir sie kennen auch nicht funktionieren wenn jeder das selbe möchste. Habe es mal angetestet mir macht mein kleiner zwerg mehr Spaß als ein Monster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also wie gesagt ist Geschmackssache


----------



## Khobar (28. Juli 2008)

Nach langer MMORPG-Abstinenz (lange und intensiv WoW gespielt bis ich vor ca. 2 Monaten nach ewigem Geraide das Spiel "für mich durchgespielt" erklärt hab) und eigentlich dem generellen Gedanken nie wieder ein MMO anzufassen, hat letztens ein guter Freund damit begonnen AoC zu spielen. Er sagte mir es mache ihm Spaß, es sei kompliziert und es gefalle ihm. Und da packte mich schon wieder ganz schön die Lust ein solches Wagnis zu beginnen. Jedoch beginnt bald (1. August) meine Ausbildung und da wollt ich mich lieber genau schlau machen was für ein Spiel ich so nebenbei angehen will. Heute den ganzen Tag damit verbracht in AoC-Foren zu stöbern, und eigentlich musste ich nur erschrocken und angewidert zurück prallen.

Von so etwas wie einer Community ist dort kaum die Rede, und allem Anschein nach ist das Spiel noch schwer problembelastet. Natürlich besteht meine Meinung jetzt einzig und allein aus Foren, was eigentlich ziemlich dürftig ist. Doch dann dachte ich.. hey, du bist doch schon lange ein HDR-Fan (wohlgemerkt die Bücher, auch wenn die Filme meiner Meinung auch nach ein Meisterwerk sind), schaust doch mal nach wie HDRO sich so entwickelt hat. Und was soll ich sagen? Dieser eine kleine Thread hier im Buffed-Forum, hat mir mehr Lust auf dieses Spiel gemacht, als ca. 5 Stunden AoC-Forendurchsuchen mir gebracht hat.

Anscheinend ist dieses Spiel genau das was ich brauche: Es klingt wie ein angenehmes, ruhiges Spiel in einer fantastischen Welt (J.R.R. Tolkien muss doch wahnsinnig gewesen sein ^^) ohne viel Gehetze, 1337-Gehabe und, gelinde gesagt, Idioten. Mir ist bewusst, dass überall solche Leute sind. Doch ich habe wahnsinnige Lust mir dieses Spiel zu kaufen, besonders dank dieses Threads. Wenn jemand noch einen wackeren Streiter für seine Sippe sucht und einen zwar MMO-Erfahrenen, aber HDRO-Unerfahrenen gebrauchen kann, soll sich bitte hier melden und mir Bescheid sagen. Was genau ich für eine KLasse nehme werde ich wohl erst noch entscheiden, solange würde ich gerne von euch erfahren, wie ihr dieses Spiel beschreiben würdet und ob es zu dem passt was ich suche:

- kein Gehetze
- eine stimmige, lebendige Welt
- eine Community mit der man als freundlicher und offener Mensch viel Spaß haben kann
- trotzdem viel Tiefgang zum Reinfuchsen und austüfteln
- kein Übercraftingsystem, aber schon ein wenig ^^
- Raids ja, aber wenn dann nicht ganz so zeitintensiv
- PVP spielt für mich weniger eine Rolle
- viel Spielzeit
- Liebe zum Detail
- sind gute RP-Möglichkeiten gegeben, so wäre auch das ein Idealfall

Danke für eure Antworten und entschuldigt meinen Redeschwall, aber wenn ich dann rede, dann viel ^^
Gruß, der baldige Mittelerden-Bewohner Khobar

P.S.: Wäre der Name RP-Technisch ok ? ^^

Edit:

- Keine / gerine Anzahl von Kiddies/1337ern (beides gleich penetrant in meinen Augen)


----------



## Vetaro (28. Juli 2008)

Khobar schrieb:


> solange würde ich gerne von euch erfahren, wie ihr dieses Spiel beschreiben würdet und ob es zu dem passt was ich suche:
> 
> - kein Gehetze
> - eine stimmige, lebendige Welt
> ...



Ja, Ja, Ja, Genug aber nicht so viel wie bei der Konkurrenz, Ja, Ja, Gut, Ja, Ja, Ja, Ja und Ja

Hier die Einschränkungen: Um _wirklich_ fast allen arten der sozialen belästigung auszuweichen ist es ratsam, den OOC-Kanal immer auszuschalten und die anderen öffentlichen channels in einen anderen chat-Reiter zu legen, sodass man sie nur liest, wenn man darauf klickt. Es ist nicht so, als ob in den Kanälen andauernd ärger wäre, aber *wenn* mal einer ankommt, bekommt man es nichtmal mit.

Jetzt pure Information: Die beiden Raids dauern (wenn sie unsere Gruppe am stück machen würden, wir spielen beide an zwei Abenden) ca. 4 Stunden bzw. ca.  5,5 Stunden. Die Belohnung für den zweiten Raid kann man als T2 bezeichnen.
 Allerdings gibt es vier T1-Sets, die sich hauptsächlich darin unterscheiden, wie man an sie ran kommt. Für zwei davon braucht man eine Sechsergruppe, für das andere einen 24-Mann-Raid, das vierte gibt es für PvP.
 Gecraftete Rüstungen kommen sehr nahe an die Werte der vier Sets heran, es gibt also sogar eigentlich fünf Wege, auf dieses Rüstungsniveau zu kommen.

HdRO ist eben besonders dafür gemacht, dass möglichst viele Spieler möglichst viel des Contents mal zu Gesicht bekommen können. Und hier ist noch ein Vorteil.


----------



## Khobar (28. Juli 2008)

Zuallerst: Danke für deine Informationen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das klingt nach genau der Mischung aus Anspruch und Entspannung die ich suche. Ich möchte eine schöne Atmosphäre und viel Kontakt mit anderen. Aber gleichzeitig nicht das Spiel komplett vernachlässigen müssen. Und dass das Craftingsystem anscheinend auch wirklich lohnenswert ist, freut mich besonders, da ich noch keine Ahnung habe, ob ich je wieder in ein Raidleben einsteigen will.

Sucht deine Sippe zufällig noch einen weiteren Mitstreiter, der treu (ich war 2 Jahre in der selben Gilde, mit allen Höhen und Tiefen), gefolgsam und gesellig ist? Weil alle meine Bekannten aus meiner Umgebung (jetzt mal abgesehen vom AoC-Spieler) hängen noch an WoW, da würde es mir viel bedeuten, von Anfang an eine Ansprechperson oder sogar gleich einen angenehmen Spielepartner an meiner Seite zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr jetzt eine bestimmte Klasse suchen solltet, wär mir das auch egal, bin sehr anpassungsfähig. =)


----------



## -Thunderblade- (28. Juli 2008)

Talacos schrieb:


> Super Thread... thx Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja ein super Thread, der offensichtlich einige Neu-Abonennten für HDRO nach sich zieht obwohl ich ihn ganz spontan und arglos eröffnet habe. O.o
Einer dieser neuen Bewohner Mittelerdes ist mein Waffenmeister der Menschen Sakuras, der Unbezwingbare auf Belegaer. Derlei hochtrabende Titel sind für newbies wie meiner-einer ja fast peinlich aber dieses schöne Spielchen verleitet mich doch tatsächlich dazu, alles mögliche zu erreichen. Ob's bis Stufe 20 langt, ist jedoch sehr fraglich. Nichts böses ahnend pullte ich gestern sämtliche Elites des Alten Waldes und auch weiterhin weigere ich mich, potentiellen Gefahrenquellen aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Genug des Geschwafels - mittlerweile muss ich mich all meinen Verführern anschließen und weitere ahnungslose Ex-Wowler nach Mittelerde bitten.

(Habe eben endlich eine Möglichkeit gefunden, neue NVidia-Treiber auch für Vista installieren zu können und freue mich jetzt über deutlich mehr performance. Auf Ultra-Hoch das Breeland zu erkunden, ist wirklich ein Genuss! Leute, folgt uns, bevor Euch Blizzard's Augenkrebs von nebenan den letzten Rest Augenlicht kostet. Und auch spielerisch sowie atmosphärisch hält Turbine's baby locker mit dem Konkurrenten mit.)

In diesem Sinne - Bewohner Belegaer's macht Euch auf Sakuras, den übermotivierten Waffenmeister gefasst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wir sehen uns...


----------



## Vetaro (28. Juli 2008)

Khobar schrieb:


> Sucht deine Sippe zufällig noch einen weiteren Mitstreiter, der treu (ich war 2 Jahre in der selben Gilde, mit allen Höhen und Tiefen), gefolgsam und gesellig ist? Weil alle meine Bekannten aus meiner Umgebung (jetzt mal abgesehen vom AoC-Spieler) hängen noch an WoW, da würde es mir viel bedeuten, von Anfang an eine Ansprechperson oder sogar gleich einen angenehmen Spielepartner an meiner Seite zu haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Sippe sucht vorallem Rollenspieler, denn wir sind eine (zumindest nenne ich das so) sehr-RPsippe. Was im Grunde genommen nicht heisst, dass es einen einfluss auf das tägliche spiel hat, aber alle paar wochen (durchschnittlich eines pro woche, wenn man die hohe dichte der nahen vergangenheit mitzählt) finden events statt. Für eine Sippe vom Typ A* fragst du besser mal im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens sind Waffenmeister und Jäger doof und alle anderen Klassen super.



@Thunderblade, meine eigene Einschätzung ist, dass einige Leute auf der Buffed-hauptseite den Forenticker anschauen und dann diese Überschrift lesen. Und sie ist ja schon irgendwie ein bisschen interessanter als "Diablo: Diablo 2 unter Vista" oder "WAR: Tanks verschiedenen rassen". Verglichen mit dem zweiten Beispiel hat es sogar den Vorteil, dass es richtig geschrieben ist. Wahrscheinlich haben wir auf diesem Weg Interessenten angelockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





___________________
* Sippen vom Typ A sind die, die man den ganzen Tag trifft. Wenn jemand öffentlich nach sippenmitgliedern sucht, spreche ich die Leute gerne mal an, um zu hören, was die Sippen so anzubieten haben. Bis auf fünf Sippen, vier davon kenne ich aus dem RP-Bündniss, in dem meine Sippe ist, fallen alle in diese Kategorie A.
 Das sind Sippen, die sich mit den folgenden Eigenschaften bewerben: Zusammenhalt, Familliäre Situation, Hilfsbereitschaft und gemeinsames Aufgabenlösen, Spaß am Spiel, kein Spielzwang und "Rollenspiel".

 Die ersten Punkte sind erstmal deutlich Wayne, denn ich hab noch keine Sippe gesehen, die für Interne Konkurrenz, überfüllte gesichtslose Sippe, eigenbrödlertum und lustloses und zwanghaftes Spielen wirbt.
 "Rollenspiel" sagen auch viele. Direkt darauf angesprochen sagen wie dann "Ja, aber im Sippenchannel ist keine Pflicht, und nur im Sagen auf unseren Events". Normalerweise stellt sich herraus, dass der Angesprochene im Sippenchannel noch kein RP erlebt hat und die Events momentan "in Planung" sind.


PS: Ja, ich bin immer so, und wer keine Abschweifungen mag, sollte meine Posts überlesen.


----------



## -Thunderblade- (28. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> @Thunderblade, meine eigene Einschätzung ist, dass einige Leute auf der Buffed-hauptseite den Forenticker anschauen und dann diese Überschrift lesen. Und sie ist ja schon irgendwie ein bisschen interessanter als "Diablo: Diablo 2 unter Vista" oder "WAR: Tanks verschiedenen rassen". Verglichen mit dem zweiten Beispiel hat es sogar den Vorteil, dass es richtig geschrieben ist. Wahrscheinlich haben wir auf diesem Weg Interessenten angelockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Glaub ich ehrlich gesagt auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es zieht ja...


*push HDRO*


----------



## AntoniusPius (28. Juli 2008)

Khobar schrieb:


> Sucht deine Sippe zufällig noch einen weiteren Mitstreiter, der treu (ich war 2 Jahre in der selben Gilde, mit allen Höhen und Tiefen), gefolgsam und gesellig ist? Weil alle meine Bekannten aus meiner Umgebung (jetzt mal abgesehen vom AoC-Spieler) hängen noch an WoW, da würde es mir viel bedeuten, von Anfang an eine Ansprechperson oder sogar gleich einen angenehmen Spielepartner an meiner Seite zu haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich glaube Neldoreth sucht wieder Leute. Die machen auch auf dem Normalen Server Morthond nette Events und haben eigentlich auf jedem Level Mitglieder ( http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=16385 ).

Wenn du was auf dem RP-Server suchst dann schau mal hier .


----------



## h3ir (28. Juli 2008)

Wie viele schon vor mir gesagt hatten: Es lohnt sich!

Hab vor einigen Monaten angefangen und hatte zwischen durch ne Pause gemacht. Ich stehe jetzt in etwa so wie du da:


> OMG... WIE SOLL ICH DIE GANZEN BUCHQUESTS NOCH MACHEN!



Wie ich bemerkt habe brauchst du nur 2 Stunden ne Gruppe suchen und du hast deine komplette Buchquest durch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ALLERDINGS: Solltest du direkt ne Top Sippe finden, kannst du diese 3 Stunden direkt streichen. Eine Top Sippe ist nicht eine Sippe wo nur 50er drin hocken, nein. Es sollte eine Sippe sein in der alle Level von 1-50 vertreten sind und nicht nur Twinks von den 50ern sondern auch Neuanfänger!

Ich mach jetzt mal etwas Werbung in eigener Sache: Komm auf den Server Vanyar und ich sichere dir nen Platz in der Sippe "Streitmacht Thorins" (gillt auch für alle anderen die Interesse haben...) . Wir sind ne bunt gemischte Sippe und sehr hilfsbereit. Das Einzige was mich stört ist, dass die TeamSpeak aktivität = 0 ist... Mal schauen vielleicht werde ich das ja noch irgendwie ändern können.

Ich bin glaube ich gerade vom Thema total abgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Kaufs dir, lohnt sich auf jedenfall, selbst nachdem du 60 erreicht hast, kannst du auch noch den anderen Content durch zocken. Das liegt daran, weil noch nicht alle haben schon Buch 13 erreicht und beendet. Jedenfalls denke ich das nicht... Wäre auch ziemlich unlogisch. Und mit dem Addon kommen evtl. paar neue Spieler hinzu und paar alte zurück die mit Buch 10 oder so aufgehört hatten, die müssen werden dann ja auch noch die fehlenden Bücher machen.

[ACHTUNG IRONIE!] Und weil der Post so schön lang ist hier noch mein lieblings Rezept...


----------



## Wagdy (28. Juli 2008)

Ach Vetar, bevor er zu Euch kommt, werde ich ihn verderben und zu uns bringen!

Dreckige Söldner

Sorry für OT, aber das ist ein Insider!

Es gibt viele gute Sippen auf Belegaer...Geniesse die Zeit!
Spielt Euer Spiel!

Ihr seid Mittelerde!


----------



## Vetaro (28. Juli 2008)

Wagdy schrieb:


> Ach Vetar, bevor er zu Euch kommt, werde ich ihn verderben und zu uns bringen!
> 
> Dreckige Söldner



Eine der fünf mir bekannten Sippen die nicht in Kategorie A fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer bei _The Witcher_ immer spaß hatte, wenn zufällig vorbeilaufende NPCs sachen sagten wie "Meine Eier jucken" ist bei ihnen genau richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. Juli 2008)

Khobar, ich kann deine Motive verstehen, wenn es um Age of Conan geht. Bin ich doch gestern einmal kurz in den "Genuss" gekommen, die Vollversion (wenn man es denn so nennen kann) zu spielen. Es ist absolut _kein_ Vergleich mit HdRO was das Verhalten auf den Servern angeht. Darum wünsche ich dich jetzt schon mal herzlich willkommen in Mittelerde; mögest du deinen Spielstrieb hier adäquat ausleben können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerindor (28. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Eine der fünf mir bekannten Sippen die nicht in Kategorie A fallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Zerfleischt den Eingetroffenen doch nicht schon vorher. ^^

Deine A Liste wäre mal interessant. Spontan fällt mir da nur Humpen&Kraut und Morias Garde ein.


----------



## Gocu (28. Juli 2008)

also meine Sippe "Die Bruderschaft" sucht auch noch Mitglieder, Infos stehen auf der Seite.

Die wichtigsten schreibe ich mal auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Wir raiden gerne

- Man muss bei uns mit seinem Main spielen

- Wir planan gerne Events (Sippenintern und für den ganzen Server)

- Wir nehmen immer gerne neue Mitglieder auf/neue Spieler und helfen Ihnen sich in Mittelerde zurecht zu finden


Bei Fragen einfach bescheid sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (28. Juli 2008)

Mein Mensch Waffenmeister,Elnassar hat jetz mit dem 2. Buch angefangen und ist level 14.Ich bin mal zu Radagast gelatscht.Jetz gibts irgendwie keine Quest mehr,weder einen Grauen Ring über dem Kopf onch hab ich irgendwas im Questlog.Weiss einer wie und wo es weiter geht?



@ topic:Ja lol die ganzen Elite pull ich auch immer im alten Wald,aber am geilsten ist die Todesspitze bei den Hügelgräbern.Ich bin einfach mal reingelaufen ohne zu wissen das da Zobies spawnen und aufeinmal kommen die alle angelaufen.Hab mich mit meinem Gefährten durchgehauen doch kamen noch mehr bis so ein level 50 kam und uns erlöst hat^^

Achja wenn jemand lust hat,mein Char ist auf Vanyar,wenn ihr questen wollt einfach mal anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (28. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Mein Mensch Waffenmeister,Elnassar hat jetz mit dem 2. Buch angefangen und ist level 14.Ich bin mal zu Radagast gelatscht.Jetz gibts irgendwie keine Quest mehr,weder einen Grauen Ring über dem Kopf onch hab ich irgendwas im Questlog.Weiss einer wie und wo es weiter geht?



du bist zu niedrig für Buch 2 Kapitel 1, die kann man schon früher annehmen aber die ist geeignet für Stufe 26


----------



## Saytan (28. Juli 2008)

Das heisst den nächsten teil kann ich dan mit einer höheren stufe bei radagst annehmen ja?


----------



## Gocu (28. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Das heisst den nächsten teil kann ich dan mit einer höheren stufe bei radagst annehmen ja?



genau


----------



## Phobius (28. Juli 2008)

Das kommt ganz auf deinen Spielstil an.
Wenn du schnell levelst und dich weniger um die Story kümmerst (was Schade drum ist, denn die ist richtig Klasse) kannst du den Inhalt bis zum Release von Moria durchziehen.
Wenn du (wie ich) mehr auf die Story achtest und Leveln für dich eher ein Nebending ist wird es knapp. Wobei ich mal behaupten mag dass es auch beim Release von den Minen von Moria noch Spieler gibt, welche sich das Addon nicht direkt kaufen und die alten Inhalte noch genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Age of Conan wird ja dauernd gepatcht, aber bei der Anzahl der Bugs wird es noch ein bißchen dauern. Aber wenn auf dich der langsamere Spieler zutrifft wirst du davon nicht viel merken (ich sprech da aus Erfahrung ^^).

Aber ob du dir nun LotRO oder AoC holst ist eine Sache deiner Erwartung. 
Beide Spiele haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
So hat LotRO eine super Atmosphäre und eine recht "erwachsene" Community.
AoC dagegen bietet ein (meiner Meinung nach) sehr aktives Kampfsystem.
Grafisch geben sich die beiden Spiele bei maximalen Einstellungen nicht viel, auch wenn die Grafik bei AoC "herber" ist.
Aber schau für die Entscheidung einfach die verschiedenen Spiel-Foren durch.
Ich kann dir aber beide Spiele ans Herz legen, sind beide Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metalmonster2 (28. Juli 2008)

danke leute wegen demm thread hohl ich mir dannn auch das spiel^^ 

und machh mir jetzt scon gedanke über server und allem^^


----------



## Norei (28. Juli 2008)

Phobius schrieb:


> Wenn du (wie ich) mehr auf die Story achtest und Leveln für dich eher ein Nebending ist wird es knapp. Wobei ich mal behaupten mag dass es auch beim Release von den Minen von Moria noch Spieler gibt, welche sich das Addon nicht direkt kaufen und die alten Inhalte noch genießen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht zu vergessen die zwei neuen Klassen, die mit MoM kommen. Wenn du etwas langsamer bist, wirst du ein paar Wochen nach Release sicherlich diverse Hüter und Runen... (wie immer die jetzt gerade heißen) finden, die gerade in deiner Stufe sind und ähnliche Quests machen. Von daher keine Sorge.


----------



## Vetaro (28. Juli 2008)

metalmonster2 schrieb:


> danke leute wegen demm thread hohl ich mir dannn auch das spiel^^
> 
> und machh mir jetzt scon gedanke über server und allem^^




Tja, ich predige mal wieder das, was wir seit einem Jahr sagen: Der Server ist absolut egal, weil sie sich alle nichts nehmen. Belegaer ist für Rollenspiel, also bitte nur dann dorthin, wenn du das auch wirklich machen willst, und ansonsten kannst du den Server nehmen, dessen Namen dir am besten gefällt.

[Spaß]
Btw, "über server und alle*s*", "dem" hat nur ein M, "hol" nur ein H ebenso wie "mach", "dann" nur zwei N, eines kannst du bei "gedanken" dranpappen. Und Smileys sind keine Satzzeichen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khobar (28. Juli 2008)

Tja, bin genau jetzt stolzer Besitzer der Herr der Ringe Online Gold-Edition, Acc erstellt, nur noch installieren, dann zur Fahrschule und heute Abend fix patchen (hab mir alle schon besorgt, keine Sorge ^^) dann kanns losgehen. Hab sogar auch noch einen Kumpel dazu bekommen mitzumachen, Wahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mal schauen wo es mich hin zieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crossbow (29. Juli 2008)

Denk vor dem Starten daran sämtliche Bücher (Updates) bis Buch 14 zu downloaden und in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu installieren. Welche Bücher schon in der Gold-Edition enthalten sind weiß ich nicht. 

Danach den Client starten und dann verifiziert (nicht downloaded) dieser noch ein paar Dateien und dann kanns losgehen.

Installierst du die Bücher nämlich nicht vorher separat, dann versucht der HdRO-Client sämtliche Daten zu downloaden und das kann wesentlich länger dauern, aber es funktioniert auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (29. Juli 2008)

Schön diesen Thread zu sehen, durch einen ähnlichen Thread bin ich vor 2-3 Wochen zu Hdro gekommen. Allerdings hat es mich irgendwie nich gepackt... Ich habe bis Level 9 gespielt und hatte dann irgendwie keinen Nerv mehr... Scheint wohl das Problem des Neuen zu sein, ungewohnte Bedienung, andere Tasten etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun meine Frage ist eigentlich: Ging es jemandem ähnlich wie mir? Habt ihr euch durch die ersten Level durchgequält und habt dann gedacht -> nettes Spiel?
oder wart ihr von Anfang an total fasziniert?

Ich überlege ob ichs nich doch nochmal anpacken sollte, deswegen bitte ich euch um eure Eindrücke der ersten Tage.

Grüße
Bierzelthocker


----------



## Saytan (29. Juli 2008)

Mir ging es so,ich hatte ja bei WoW nen 70. mit t5 dann aber kb mehr gehabt und jetz angefangen.Bis level 9 durchgequält dan gings.Ich sags dir das ist viel gechillter als WoW!!!!!!!Ich zock nur ganz wenig ab und zu.Ist schöes Wetter also bin ich dauernd draussen mit Freundinnen,bissel Kickboxen Fitness und mit Freunden.Und immer zwischen durch zocken.Das zieht nicht so an wie WoW und du hast auch nicht das Gefühl:Ja ich muss aber zocken blabla.
Das Spiel gefällt mir.Ich bin froh den wechsel gemacht zu haben.Bei WoW hing ich immer an dem Spiel jetz zock ich immer nur ganz wenig bis gar nicht.Das längste sind bei mir mal 2 Stunden,bin lieber draussen !


----------



## Vetaro (29. Juli 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Mir ging es so,ich hatte ja bei WoW nen 70. mit t5 dann aber kb mehr gehabt und jetz angefangen.Bis level 9 durchgequält dan gings.Ich sags dir das ist viel gechillter als WoW!!!!!!!Ich zock nur ganz wenig ab und zu.Ist schöes Wetter also bin ich dauernd draussen mit Freundinnen,bissel Kickboxen Fitness und mit Freunden.Und immer zwischen durch zocken.Das zieht nicht so an wie WoW und du hast auch nicht das Gefühl:Ja ich muss aber zocken blabla.
> Das Spiel gefällt mir.Ich bin froh den wechsel gemacht zu haben.Bei WoW hing ich immer an dem Spiel jetz zock ich immer nur ganz wenig bis gar nicht.Das längste sind bei mir mal 2 Stunden,bin lieber draussen !




Na ob das ein Pro-punkt ist... wenn jemand die sucht bekämpft hat eindeutig, aber "das spiel ist so super, dass ich die ganze zeit was anderes mache als es zu spielen" klingt irgendwie nicht so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bierzelti: Die leute sagen das die ganze zeit. Die ersten level sind zäh, danach machts richtig spaß. Verpass ausserdem auf keinen fall die Epische Handlung, mindestens Buch 1 solltest du gespielt haben, bevor du dich entscheidest.


----------



## Ogryn (29. Juli 2008)

mir gings auch so, hab meinen Waffi bis Level 13 gespielt und dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr ^^
dann nach nem halben Jahr hat ein Freund von mir angefangen, und da hab ich mir gedacht, naja mal schauen, und siehe da, jetzt hab ich nen 50er Waffi, bis auf die Schultern komplettes Spaltenset,  und der Twink is auch nicht mehr weit vom High level entfernt xD


----------



## Gromthar (29. Juli 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Na ob das ein Pro-punkt ist... wenn jemand die sucht bekämpft hat eindeutig, aber "das spiel ist so super, dass ich die ganze zeit was anderes mache als es zu spielen" klingt irgendwie nicht so gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn ich seine Geschreibe richtig deute, meint er ihm gefalle HdRO besser aufgrund des nicht vorhandenen Mithalte-Drucks. So er dies tatsächlich meint, stimme ich mit ihm überein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (29. Juli 2008)

Danke für eure Meinungen. Dann werd ichs wohl doch nochmal antesten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wenn die eine Meinung etwas abschreckend war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... nach dem Motto "Ich bin eigentlich gar nich mehr am zocken" ^^


----------



## Saytan (29. Juli 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Wenn ich seine Geschreibe richtig deute, meint er ihm gefalle HdRO besser aufgrund des nicht vorhandenen Mithalte-Drucks. So er dies tatsächlich meint, stimme ich mit ihm überein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz genau,das hab ich gemeint ^^
Vielleicht bissel blöd geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T!tania (30. Juli 2008)

Habe das Spiel auch vor kurzem mal angetestet und würde es auch gerne weiterspielen. Allerdings stellt sich mir eine Frage...

Ich bin "Questtext-Leser". Heißt mich interessieren nicht nur hohe Stats, tote Bosse und lila Buchstaben, sondern auch der geschichtliche Hintergrund. Und wenn ich 10 *beliebigermob* töten soll will ich auch wissen warum.

Würde ich jetzt sofort anfangen, LotRO richtig zu spielen, würde ich mich (in Bezug auf geschichtliche/RP-technische Dinge) vollkommen unwissend in eine mir unbekannte Welt stürzen, so wie vor ca. 2 Jahren in WoW. Ich habe weder die älteren Warcraft-Titel gespielt (ich mag keine Strategiespiele), noch einen Herr der Ringe-Film gesehen, noch ein entsprechendes Buch gelesen.

Die 3 Bücher habe ich mir kürzlich besorgt, allerdings wird es wohl eine ganze Weile dauern, bis ich da durch bin... Sollte ich tatsächlich mit dem Spiel warten, bis ich die Geschichte kenne, oder meint ihr, die Texte und Videosequenzen reichen zum Verständnis aus? Scheint ja öfter mal Stellen zu geben, in denen bestimmte Persönlichkeiten angesprochen werden oder sogar auftreten, die die Entwickler offensichtlich als bekannt voraussetzen. Meistens stellt sich mir da aber einfach nur die Frage: "Watt!? Wer bist du denn?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigtl. kenn' ich nur (Gabber-)Gandalf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem mache ich mir gewisse Sorgen, bei der Herkunft der Chars etwas zu wählen, was zwar zunächst recht gut klingt (bzw. wo Haut-, Haar- und Augenfarben meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen), mir aber vielleicht nachher total unsympathisch ist. So wie ich mich kenne, hätte ich wohl ein größeres Problem damit, wenn ich meinen Char nicht mögen würde...


----------



## AntoniusPius (30. Juli 2008)

Also als Questtextleser bist du hier schonmal Richtig.

Vorkenntnisse sind eigentlich nur bei relativ wenigen Quests wirklich Vorraussetzung und es ist wahrscheinlich von Vorteil wenn man die Grundsituation kennt bzw. weiß warum man das alles macht.
Andererseits ist dein nicht vorhandenes Hintergrundwissen auch von Vorteil, da du die Geschichte durch das Spiel zum ersten mal erlebst und du nicht schon von jedem Charakter den ganzen Lebenslauf und das Todesdatum kennst^^.

Die meisten Quests befassen sich mit Stammesfeindschaften, Erschliessen von unwirtlichen Gegenden, Bedrohungen durch Regionale Problemfälle und anderen nicht im Buch behandelten Themen.


----------



## Khobar (30. Juli 2008)

Nochmal als Information:

Wenn jemand nun gerne mir auf irgendeine Art helfen möchte oder seine Sippe vorstellen will, brauch er mich nur auf Belegaer anschreiben.
Name meines Zwergen-Wächters: Khormur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (30. Juli 2008)

T!tania schrieb:


> Scheint ja öfter mal Stellen zu geben, in denen bestimmte Persönlichkeiten angesprochen werden oder sogar auftreten, die die Entwickler offensichtlich als bekannt voraussetzen. Meistens stellt sich mir da aber einfach nur die Frage: "Watt!? Wer bist du denn?"



Nö, wird nicht als bekannt vorausgesetzt. Der charakter selber kennt die typen ja nicht. Es wird natürlich nirgendwo erklärt "legolas ist der elb aus dem dunklen sowieso der vor vierunddreissig jahren bei x ruhm erlangte..." (Beispiel: The Witcher mal wieder, oder Mass Effect), aber das geschieht in den Büchern auch nicht. Wenn ein wichtiger typi vorbeikommt, merkste das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Dragonfist (30. Juli 2008)

du musst die leute nicht kennen die da auftauchen, aber der aha effekt des wiedererkennens ist halt etwas was mir grosse freude macht.
und ich erkenne viel wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ps: ich habe alles von tolkien gelesen was auf deutsch rauskam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crossbow (31. Juli 2008)

Teilweise hab ich Dinge in den Büchern entdeckt die ich vor meiner HdRO-Zeit übersah. Z.B. die Eisbucht Forochel oder Carn Dûm in Angmar. Schaut man dann in die Karte welche dem Herr der Ringe-Buch beiliegt findet man diese Ort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man liest die Bücher später nochmal mit anderen Augen.


----------



## Reeorchs (6. Januar 2009)

Diesen Thread finde ich dermaßen gut, da muss doch mal eine Reaktivierung ran: Ich habe ca. Anfang Dezember angefangen, war zwischendurch 2 Wochen im Urlaub und arbeite recht viel, deshalb steht mein Waffenmeister-Mensch auf Vanyar seit gestern erst auf Lvl 20 - und ich bin zufrieden damit. Ich genieße das Spiel, ziehe nun erstmals aus dem Breeland Richtung Einsame Lande und kann einen (Neu-)Start mit HDRO noch immer wärmstens empfehlen. Bislang hatte ich keine Probleme, bei Bedarf Gruppen zu finden und meine Sippe ist einfach großartig.

Das Add-On habe ich zwar zuhause liegen, aber derzeit noch nicht installiert - warum auch, da ich noch die "alte Welt" entdecken und erleben will ... oder sprechen aus eurer Sicht Gründe dafür, es jetzt schon zu installieren (bzw fehlt mir etwas, wenn ich es nicht mache, außer Moria-Zugang und neue Klassen)?

Weiterhin eine gute Jagd und fröhliches Entdecken.


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. Januar 2009)

Also wenn dich die neuen Klassen sowieso nicht interessieren, weil du deinen Waffenmeister hochspielen willst kannst du auch genausogut bis etwa Level 40 mit dem Addon warten. Danach lohnt es sich schon, weil du dir Eregion schon mal zur Brust nehmen kannst und so... aber ansonsten... nö, nicht zwingend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (6. Januar 2009)

Das einzige was du noch machen musst, um dann nach Moria durchstarten zu können ist,
den Aktivierungs-Key der Erweiterung auf der Accountverwaltungssteite einzugeben.
(Du musst also Nichts mehr installieren)

@Knurrbauch: Eregion ist auch für "Nicht-Moria-Besitzer" zugänglich, erst ab dem Instanzierten
Türen von Moria ist für besagte Gruppe schluss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (6. Januar 2009)

Ach, stimmt ja! Hatte ich sowas von verpeilt... Brauche dringend eine frische Kaffee-Infusion! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeorchs (6. Januar 2009)

Herzlichen Dank, das werde ich dann heute nach Feierabend in Angriff nehmen und die Special Edition aufreißen - wollte sowieso mal in die Soundtrack-CD reinhören.


----------



## Moritz17 (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

die Soundtrack cd ist fantastisch. Du wirst sie lieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einige Tracks sind (aus meiner sicht) sogar besser als einige Orginal
Herr der Ringe lieder aus dem Film (nicht alle aber ein paar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Gruss
Moritz


----------

